# Working Student Position?



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a question: Anyone ever do a working student live-in job before?

There is a postion I'm looking into that I found on HorseJobs.ca working with at Sandridge Stables. Basic grooming, riding, barn chores and maintance. It sounds super good. I wont get paid but I will be working with a top trainer/rider. Working with horses is something I would love to do. I will also get to be able to board 1 horse there. So Murray can come with me. I'm wondering if this is really worth it.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

It depends on the people running it, just expect to be treated like a slave, overworked and underpaid, and you'll be fine.

I went to one if Florida. It was a bust. I went to one in Wisconsin, and it was a lot of fun! Except for having to climb four stories of stairs four times per day.. That was the only epic fail part of it.


----------



## smartchic (Jan 27, 2010)

I have worked for many different top trainers. After completing my associates degree in horse training and stable management i took and internship/student position with John Dean. John paid me $100/wk. Some pay, some don't. It depends on your needs and expierience. If you are serious about starting a career with horses, you need to start at the bottom. I have mucked my fair share of horse stalls and was the go getter. I worked my way up to a job with a trainer that paid me $2100/month. It is a hard life style and dedication is your unlitimate priority. If not, your wasting your time, because there are plenty of other people out there that are competing for the same position. You will work 6 days a week, 10-12 hours a day(depending on the type of trainer,operation) The horse industry is in constant struggle...but is also very rewarding in many areas. If your not getting paid, make sure they spend some amount of time teaching you something in return...thats the only way its worth it. Take something with you....not just the expierience...knowledge to get you further.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I ride at Sandridge Stables and yes it is worth it. I've been there for about 2 years and though I'm not a working student and just a student I have loved the experiance. I have become friends with 2-3 of the working students and they'd probably tell you it is worth it. Tricia can be a hard *** but you learn so much from her and she can definitely be fun and helpful. Plus the horses at Sandridge are fun to work with.


----------

